# bumps on genital area?



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I was petting my dog, and around his genital area i found these red bumps, they seemed to have just come in the last day or so, because I have never seen them before, my friend was saying it's because of the heat, but I'm not sure if anyone could help i'd really appreciate it


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

that does look like a heat rash


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Poor thing! I would be washing, preferably with something like Nolvasan, and drying thoroughly, to clear that up.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Treat it like Elaine mentioned. If its a heat rash it will clear up in a few days. It may also be allergies. Zoey gets similar looking spots from time to time. We are still trying to determine what all she may be allergic to.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

wow my puppy has the same rash right now and I'm trying to figure out what is causing it! I think maybe his food because its the only thing that has changed recently...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There is a similar thread going on in the Health & wellness section.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nigel said:


> There is a similar thread going on in the Health & wellness section.


Thanks!


----------

